# the raspberry pi



## Ikrit (Mar 3, 2012)

if you don't know what it is let me lay it down for you

700mbps CPU
256MB of ram
2 usb ports
an hdmi port
Ethernet port
no HDD just an SD card

you are probability now thinking "that sounds like a pretty crappy computer"

so i'm gonna go ahead and say that it's the size of a credit card and is only $35, it's also built to run on Linux

there is also a $25 model that doesn't have a Ethernet port and only one usb port. but i think spending an extra $10 on the other one is better.

i can't wait to get my hands on one

http://www.raspberrypi.org/


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 3, 2012)

Yeah it's nice. Could possibly be used for basic server usage like a personal file server.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Mar 3, 2012)

The raspberry pi- how come it can't just be $3.14?


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 4, 2012)

Leafblower29 said:


> Yeah it's nice. Could possibly be used for basic server usage like a personal file server.


Not with a SD as storage.
It will be useful for basic terminals for information.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2012)

It apparently can't run any version of Windows, or any x86 software, due to its ARM architecture.  That's a fairly substantial limitation for many average users.


----------



## CaptainCool (Mar 4, 2012)

Lobar said:


> It apparently can't run any version of Windows, or any x86 software, due to its ARM architecture.  That's a fairly substantial limitation for many average users.



"average users"?  this thing doesnt even have a case at this point^^ i really dont think this is intended to be used by your average customer. at least not at its current stage.


----------



## Lobar (Mar 4, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> "average users"?  this thing doesnt even have a case at this point^^ i really dont think this is intended to be used by your average customer. at least not at its current stage.



Oh derp I assumed it came with an enclosure.  That does make a difference.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 4, 2012)

Lobar said:


> Oh derp I assumed it came with an enclosure.  That does make a difference.



it was also built for "educational purposes" for students going into programing and other stuff


----------



## kayfox (Mar 18, 2012)

Thin client...

Cheap one at that.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 18, 2012)

kayfox said:


> Thin client...
> 
> Cheap one at that.


That's actually a good idea.


----------



## kayfox (Mar 18, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> That's actually a good idea.



Indeed, you might see it at certain furry conventions that use Convention Master for registration some day.


----------



## ilobmirt (Mar 22, 2012)

I've seen some case designs made for the Raspberry pi that can be printed via - Shapeways. I may just design my own so that it will include its own miniature tft screen from a salvaged Nokia cellphone.

Ideas I have for this -

TOR appliance - connect the raspberry pi to my router allowing me to host internet services within my own private lan while respecting my room mate's router config. Allow for remote startup over ip, ssh, filesharing. Of course... it might requre some planning to allow this to be safe and secure.

3D Video recording device - Hook up 2 head mounted webcams that are spaced a certain distance apart, recorded media can then be seen on the Raspberry pi and then sent over to my home file storage

Art pad - Instead of a simple 320x240 cellphone tft screen, look around the market for a larger tft screen and also look around for a stylus interface (with pressure sensitivity?) set aside an art app to start on login and you will have a tool some digital artists will drool about.

Conversation piece - it's just that geeky and cool. Show them a handheld computer that actually runs some real applications. They will be stunned.  B]


----------



## Dreaming (Mar 22, 2012)

Apparently my Dad wants one, so I'll probably never hear the end of it. Admittedly, when I first saw that thing I was like ''It* looks *like something we'd build on a track board in Electronics class'', but from what I hear it's some pretty good shit.


----------



## Elim Garak (Mar 22, 2012)

You know, I might build this into my future car, have a small screen, put a touchscreen over it, perfect for media especially with USB audio, 3G/Mobile Data USB Modem(Perhaps also sharing this over Wifi/ethernet jack) and others.
Perfect back seat(or front if stationary) entertainment for movies, internet and shiz.


----------



## Leafblower29 (Mar 27, 2012)

Caroline Dax said:


> Not with a SD as storage.
> It will be useful for basic terminals for information.


Hence phrase *basic* server usage. Although, with a USB hub it could have a few USB hard drives.


----------



## Joeyyy (Mar 27, 2012)

specs roughly relating to our 90s PCs... but THAT small.

Its wicked to see how far we have progressed when it comes to computers.


----------



## Ikrit (Mar 27, 2012)

Joeyyy said:


> specs roughly relating to our *90s PCs*... but THAT small.
> 
> Its wicked to see how far we have progressed when it comes to computers.



all it needs now is a turbo button!


----------



## LizardKing (Mar 27, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> 700mbps CPU



lol

It'd be neat to have one just to play around with. Maybe keep it as a little IRC bouncer when the main PC is off.


----------

